# TRIM OFF ~ You Decided... DAISY DOODLES WINS!!!



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

*** YAY CHRISTA!!! ***
(More to come... MDC was down when I had time to take pics of your CROWN and now I have tons happening YAY ... for the Queen of Trim AIOs! Congrats, Christa!







) Just can't find the time to take a pic of it! It's cute, cardboard gold with jewels.







And, a pair of scissors to keep on trimmin'!

So... what were you seeing?
A Beccabottoms
B BottomBumpers
C Daisy Doodles
D Angel Wraps
E Lullaby
F Baby Bloomrs
G Top Secret Prototype. Alterations have been made to the rear. Shhhh.
H Valor Kids
I FCB size 2
J Very Baby
K Bum-Ware
L Jelly Bean

A few weeks ago many of us were wondering the same question... which WAHM AIO is the trimmest? From that question, the Trim Off was born! One model (Angelica's Buggle), one size AIO (medium), and a whole bunch of pictures!

Please remember that each of these diapers are lovingly made by a Work At Home Mom. These are her designs that she's worked on for so long. Please, remember, that we're only looking at trim as a factor. There are many many other great WAHMs that have WONDERFUL AIOs. Just because you don't see them here doesn't mean they aren't great!

Below is a link to the pictures. Please, leave your brand loyalty behind and judge the AIOs just on the trimmness as conveyed in the pictures. Happy Voting!

Trim Off Pictures

Later, I'll put a key up to identify the AIOs. But, as of right now, let's just call them by their letters.









(Yay, it's nice to be back! I missed you all!!!







)

FYI, votes are public.


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

Geez, that's tough! There's at least three that I'd like to vote for.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I think "B" is the trimmest


----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

Too funny; 4 votes; 4 different choices :LOL

okay 6 and 6, but "I" is the trimmest front and back


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

I voted for B b/c it is trim in the front & back. I see one that is trimmer in the front but the back isn't super trim. It was a difficult choice tho! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## scoutycat (Oct 12, 2003)

That is tough!! I was torn between C & J, but some others looked pretty good too! It would be interesting to know how they hold up to wetting, as well...


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I find it funny that there are a bunch of votes are in, but no diaper has more than one vote yet! LOL!

This really IS tough! I kept weighing, back side, front side... back, front, back, front. I felt like some were trimmest in the front and some in the back. I voted for all around trim.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scoutycat*
That is tough!! I was torn between C & J, but some others looked pretty good too! It would be interesting to know how they hold up to wetting, as well...


good point! My DD's undies are trimmer than all of them, but wouldn't hold up to a pee :LOL


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Oh, me too! I've got it down to 3, I need some time to look and think!

great work butterflymom and spark


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Boy that was tough!!! I voted for E, but I think B looks great too!


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Wow! This is cool. Ok--I voted for L...but I also thought C and I looked trim front and back. Can't wait to see what the results are when more people vote.


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

I ended up going for B, but E looked pretty trim too.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I'd like to know what B and E are because they look like they would work with Nitara's tummy feeding tube. LMK in private if you want.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma*
I'd like to know what B and E are because they look like they would work with Nitara's tummy feeding tube. LMK in private if you want.









You have a PM!









Whew, so voting was SO SO SO hard!!! OMG! My top picks for overall Trimness were B, D, E. Trimmest front I choose C, J, L. Trimmest back I choose F, G, H, I, K, L.

I hope all the WAHMs in this remember, that they would have not been nominated to be in the Trim Off if they weren't making trim creations. This is merely the trimmest of the trim!


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

I was torn between B & C. While I think B looks better overall (no extra PUL bunching, if that makes sense), I voted for C. C looks trimmer in the front to me, and I think it looks more comfortable (not what we're voting on, but that's the way my mind works lol).


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Oooh! So far B and C are in the running! How fun!!!


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

OK, So how many votes do you think we will have?.. And are you closing the poll on a certain date?


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

B, F and L were my top three for OVERALL trimness ...there were others that were trim in the front ...but poofier in the bum and some that were trimmer in the bum but too wide in the crotch for my tastes. It was TOUGH.

I voted B


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *My3babes*
OK, So how many votes do you think we will have?.. And are you closing the poll on a certain date?

Well, I'm sure we'll get quite a few!

I didn't put a close date on it because I was afraid I'd close it too soon! Do you all think until Monday at noonEST would be good? Then we could announce the winner?

I have a little prize for the WAHM Queen of Trim. Cough-cough. Hack-hack. It might be cool if the WAHM Queen of Trim would extend a special stocking after awarded with the title. Just so everyone could try out those AIOs for themselves!


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

I had a hard time choosing between B and E. B has a trimmer stride/crotch which I do like. But it looked so low rise on him that since he's a boy, it's almost dangerous. lol. I voted for E but do think B is a great fit and it does look extremely low rise, but looking at the pics again, I guess there is still plenty of coverage. I thought C looked great from the front but saggy in the rear. F and I were my other favorites.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicandboys*
B has a trimmer stride/crotch which I do like. But it looked so low rise on him that since he's a boy, it's almost dangerous. lol.

That's actually a short rise. Those AIOs (which are NICE!







) actually come in a higher rise. Rumor has it that B belongs to a girl. FYI!


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
That's actually a short rise. Those AIOs (which are NICE!







) actually come in a higher rise. Rumor has it that B belongs to a girl. FYI!










That shorter rised one would probably fit even a boy with a shorter rise fine, so I wasn't criticizing the length of the rise of that particular diaper, just commenting on the fit on that particular baby who probably doesn't have a short rise. I know what AIO that is and hope to try one myself if I can mange to get one.









eta: I also have a med short coming from that wahm in a fitted and can't wait to try it, I think that rise is perfect on many babies, and my ds has shrunk and is a tiny thing so I think it'll be great on him.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Boy was I way off.......I voted for "I"... :LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Guys, 'B' falls just an inch below belly button in front, do ya'll really think it looks too low in front?







And you gotta admit there is perfect coverage in back, no? It never crossed my mind that it should be higher in front perhaps.

Well, I adored the fit. My vote was B, and I ordered 6 of 'em lined in OV.







BUT, when I get the improved VK ubertrim version in the mail (it will have more bum coverage), my loyalties will probably be split evenly!


----------



## mom2jerry (Nov 15, 2004)

I voted for E, best fit front and back on this baby IMO









I do think that different diapers may look/fit very different on varying babies. For example, FCB size 1 AIOs fit my baby perfectly and very trim, but for a different baby they may not have the best fit.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I voted E, that looks really good on his bum.







To be honest with you, all of them look really good on that boy! I dig that Banana one too.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Hm...I voted for C. It was a tough call though! I wanted side views


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

What a hard choice! I voted for D because it looks really trim, but it is hard to tell with the shirt. Yesterday I voted for B (on another board







). Thanks for doing all this work. This is really fun.


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

that was a hard choice to make, so many of them look really trim. I personally like a low rise, so that helped my decision.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Its so hard to pick!


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

DH just walked by--he chose C (but can't vote cause I already voted.







)


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

That was so hard...I voted C, but I also thought B, E, F, and I were trim


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

I voted for C but I am really anxious to find out what B was because it is really trim and I may want to try to snag a few of those


----------



## Danahen (Feb 1, 2004)

I'd have to say C, since that's one of them that isn't on real tight and still looks trim (yet comfortable).


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Another vote for B! Talk about super trim! Wow!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I can't decide on one so I am not voting.I am looking forward to finding out what they all are.


----------



## sli124 (Jul 1, 2004)

I dont understand why the rise is so low on J!
I have one of those and it seems to fit much better


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
I didn't put a close date on it because I was afraid I'd close it too soon! Do you all think until Monday at noonEST would be good? Then we could announce the winner?

Claire~ I think Monday would be too long.. This thread has already got pushed to the bottom of page 2 a few times...

What about Friday or Saturday?? That is STILL 1-2 MORE WHOLE DAYs?!?!

But whatever you want to do...


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *My3babes*
Claire~ I think Monday would be too long.. This thread has already got pushed to the bottom of page 2 a few times...

What about Friday or Saturday?? That is STILL 1-2 MORE WHOLE DAYs?!?!

But whatever you want to do...









Good point! Ok... what about Friday at 1pm EST? That way we can crown the winner.







I wonder if all the front runnders have seen this thread? I'll post what all the diapers are when the polls close.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

I picked c but i think d is pretty trim too.


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

I picked "C" but it was HARD. Next time how about a video stream with live butt rotation?









They ALL looked trim and nicely made. WAHMs should be proud!

Jen


----------



## ALLEYCAT (Sep 2, 2004)

Hunh. I never thought a side snap was trim till I see it in action. Now I want some. when are the brands posting?


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ALLEYCAT*
Hunh. I never thought a side snap was trim till I see it in action. Now I want some. when are the brands posting?

Friday (tomrrow) at 1 pm EST. We'll crown our queen of trim then, too!


----------



## peekyboo (Mar 16, 2005)

I voted for C, but I'll be interested in the results as a couple others looked pretty trim too!

And that first one is adorable!


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Friday (tomrrow) at 1 pm EST. We'll crown our queen of trim then, too!









Wow! This is very organized. I'll be watching...


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adamsmama*
Wow! This is very organized. I'll be watching...









Ha! Glad to know we fooled ya!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

bump to keep this going till tomorrow at 1 EST.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Back to the front page!


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

Almost time!!


----------



## Bonawich (Jul 1, 2004)

Did I miss the thread?


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

MDC was down for a while this afternoon (not sure how long) and I think Claire tried to post, but couldn't get online. I'm sure she'll be back as soon as she can


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

YAY! Congrats Christa of Daisy Doodles!

Very close votes! We have some REALLY trim AIOs offered! YAY!~

Ok, I so wanted to post more, but when the boards were down I had time and now I don't.

But, I really must say ROUND OF APPLAUSE for all the WAHMs entered in the trim off!

List of diapers and pics of Christa's prizes coming sometime soon!


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Very cool! They sure are trim but unfortunately they never worked for us


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Who are the 2nd and 3rd place winners?


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

Now I'm even more psyched about the nearly new DD that I won on ebay. Not only will her butt be beautiful but it'll be super trim too. Nirvana!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
Who are the 2nd and 3rd place winners?

Never mind, I just saw that you edited the OP.

So it's

1. Daisy Doodles
2. BottomBumpers
3. Lullaby


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Wow, that's crazy that a daisy doodle ON **my** SON won this competition!







(The front aplix is better on him than the side snap, though). They just don't really work for him. I am shocked you guys weren't more turned off by the sagginess in the bum/crotch area, and just assumed it meant it was more comfortable. I think a diaper's comfort has more to do with how snug the elastic around the legs and waist is, and the Daisy Doodles may have looked like it was loosely on the boy, but they have tight leg elastic even when the crotch is sagging from behind....








But the other top contenders were the ones that I felt really fit like speedo style underwear IRL, so you guys were of my mindset on the other top choices!









This was a fun thing to do, and I'm glad we could help!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

DD's don't work on my boy either. But they sure are trim!!


----------



## peekyboo (Mar 16, 2005)

I have a girl and I liked DD's enough to buy a whole bunch to make them my main diaper. It's their trimness that sold me (the cuteness lured me in, lol!) I get the front snapping ones btw.

Trimness is important to me b/c my dd is still trying to learn how to walk (has low muscle tone that's causing developmental delays) and I know many physical therapists tell cd'ing moms to switch to disposables b/c the bulkiness can cause problems in learning to walk and keeping the legs in the right position. (Which btw, I think is a bit of bs b/c my brothers and I all were clothed diapered "old school", lol, and we all learned to walk just fine!)

Anyway, the first time Maura's PT saw her, she did the whole eval and Maura was wearing a DD and there were no complaints from the PT.

BTW, I also have a Beccabottom and I love that too. Not _as_ trim, but VERY absorbant. It's my second fav in my stash









I will have to check out the others now that I know what brands they are.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer3141*
I picked "C" but it was HARD. Next time how about a video stream with live butt rotation?









They ALL looked trim and nicely made. WAHMs should be proud!

Jen

:LOL And so true! If the WAHM was on this list at least a few people nominated them because they are the trimmest on their child!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
Very cool! They sure are trim but unfortunately they never worked for us









You know, I think your comment brings up an important reminder. That WAHMs make unique because each baby is unique. I think we could all agree that there are pros and cons to each of these diapers. But, there's here on this list because each was nominated for trimness. It was a (hopefully!) fun excercise just to see how they all look on one model (thank you Angelica!). And, I KNOW it created much positive buzz for the WAHMs. And, I hope that we all remember that customers and future customer comments are vital to our businesses. I know I could go down this list saying what we liked or disliked about each of these AIOs. Maybe we should go on over to the Diaper Review section to give specific feedback.

So, I did want to point out, because on another board they were talking about this and I think it's important to acknowledge that is not some extremely scientific experiment!

Flaws:
Every baby is different and this is just one child modeling
Some diapers were hard to get a hold of (like a sz 1 FCB instead of the sz 2 we had)
Serged diapers looked bigger on here than the T&T AIOs.
Some had shirts on blocking the view of the top
We only had these pictures to vote off of but others might have added their own experience in when they weren't supposed to.
This is not a controled setting, it was just the best we could do to honor trim AIO making WAHMs!









And of course, this does not decide the best AIO by any stretch of the imagination! That's is totally a personal matter that only YOU can choose for YOUR baby! This really is only for trimmness... not durability, absorbency, wicking, heavy wetting compatible, etc were not a factor. If you'd like to study these, by all means do so!







I hope we remember the purpose of this trim off...

To Acknowledge ALL the great AIO making WAHMs!

YAY AIO WAHMs!!!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Wow, that's crazy that a daisy doodle ON **my** SON won this competition!







(The front aplix is better on him than the side snap, though). They just don't really work for him. I am shocked you guys weren't more turned off by the sagginess in the bum/crotch area, and just assumed it meant it was more comfortable.

I didn't vote for the DD here (even though they are my personal all round AIO especially good for my heavy wetter and fit both Jude and Cicely beautifully) because of that saggy bottom reason. I had to only go off of the pictures and that one looked saggy in comparison. I voted AngelWraps here even though their fabric outers just don't work for my heavy wetter... really though what fabric outer does! :LOL But, to me they looked the trimmest... in thighs, stride, equally in the front and back. Of course... there weren't too many others that agreed with me! Over another board I voted for my 2nd choice though.

Oh and I really want to commend Christa/DD. After getting the feedback from this thread, she's going to try to take the sagginess that was seen on the Buggle out of her design.









Great feedback, folks! I hope we can all flit on over to the Diapering Reviews and leave some reviews for the WAHMs there.


----------



## imgr8ful (Feb 25, 2005)

:

i know i'm way late on this one - but i was on vacation when it ended...i wondered who won! they all look so great!

are most of these stocked at hyenacart? i think i want to try one :LOL


----------

